# My $ 1 Craigslist Score Yesterday 4 x 6 H F Horizonital Band Saw



## truckin23 (Jan 26, 2014)

*I saw this on S F Bay Area Craigslist on Friday morning so I sent the guy a email even though it had been on for 5 days already so low and behold I get a phone call around 2:49 pm and he says if I want it come and get it so I drove 80 miles round trip at 25 miles to a gallon at $3.49 not bad for a buck and it works and has also had some mods done to it plus 4 extra blades and not the cheap HF ones. Check the stand reinforced with rebar and the blade adjustment holders and the tray to catch shavings . Here's some pictures and a movie of it cutting with just a quick adjustment to keep blade from walking off .

http://youtu.be/HGGwaZjsqWE

Bob
*


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice score.


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 26, 2014)

truckin23 said:


> *...................behold I get a phone call around 2:49 pm and he says if I want it come and get it so I drove 80 miles round trip at 25 miles to a gallon at $3.49 not bad for a buck ...........
> Bob
> *



As my wife would tell me "you should feel bad for making a deal that good". Great find!


Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## John120/240 (Jan 26, 2014)

For one dollar!   Is the seller not right in the head ? You got a steal. Nice looking truck. Is that a Mack?


----------



## burtonbr (Jan 26, 2014)

You should have asked him to pay for your gas to come and get it. :roflmao:

Great find!


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll give you $2 for it !!!! LOL


----------



## truckin23 (Jan 26, 2014)

John120/240 said:


> For one dollar!   Is the seller not right in the head ? You got a steal. Nice looking truck. Is that a Mack?



Actually he told me to take it for free but gave him the dollar so he wouldn't report it stolen lol

John not a Mack it's a 57 GMC Chassis that had a gas engine originally now it's got a Cummins ,a 1952 KW long nose front and a sectioned 48 ford cab this is a true center steer with a escape hatch on top they put in a ***mins and no room for a turbo took out the original 5 speed main and put in an RTO 13 with 3 deep under and left the 3 speed brownie so do the math and you can see how many fwd and rev gears I have .

If you'd like to see more of it here's a link about 2/3 sown the page http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ur-big-old-classic-Trucks?p=152297#post152297


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 26, 2014)

Well you deserve the:yousuck: aword.And that is a good thing:allgood: Nice score. I don't know how I ever got along with out mine.


----------



## stevecmo (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, nice score.  I've been watching CL and auction sites for two years for one cheap.  They are nice little saws with a few mod's.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 26, 2014)

sell it for $3 and triple your money.


----------



## truckin23 (Jan 27, 2014)

:roflmao::yourenuts:


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 27, 2014)

I got a free big delta scroll saw..(700 bucks new) for free...the old guy just bought a new one when it quit working.they told him it was probably the board and would cost 300 buck ect ect.....the thing was like new...turned out the wire came off the switch and it just had no ac flow...


----------



## truckin23 (Jan 27, 2014)

Toolmaster I know what you mean the deals are out there I got my Atlas 12 x24 lathe fully tooled for 300.00

I got a Clausing 8520 that the guy was going to sell for scrap for 50.00 needed some bearings

Got a Miller AC/DC 225/150 Thunderbolt stick welder for 40.00 and sold my Thunderbolt 225 AC for 175.00


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 27, 2014)

yeeeeears ago i saw nice tigs going for 10 bucks at an auction..unfortunately the place i worked for flew me there  and i had no truck to take one home...then later i thought..hellow. i work for a charter operation...could have stuck it on one of our planes...total brain fart


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 27, 2014)

truckin23 said:


> Actually he told me to take it for free but gave him the dollar so he wouldn't report it stolen lol
> 
> John not a Mack it's a 57 GMC Chassis that had a gas engine originally now it's got a Cummins ,a 1952 KW long nose front and a sectioned 48 ford cab this is a true center steer with a escape hatch on top they put in a ***mins and no room for a turbo took out the original 5 speed main and put in an RTO 13 with 3 deep under and left the 3 speed brownie so do the math and you can see how many fwd and rev gears I have .
> 
> *If you'd like to see more of it* here's a link about 2/3 sown the page http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ur-big-old-classic-Trucks?p=152297#post152297


----------



## jam (Feb 2, 2014)

JPigg55 said:


> I'll give you $2 for it !!!! LOL


$4.00 AND ILL PAY  4 THE GAS


----------



## truckin23 (Feb 3, 2014)

Jam no problem in that Green center steer that gets between 3-4 mpg and diesel @ 3.89 a gallon 5228 miles round trip about 5810.55 for fuel and 4 for the saw 5814.55 ought a just about cover it:roflmao: how did you want to pay?


----------

